# Banned members forum



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

I think we should be atleast allowed to view the posts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

No, because the banned people will still be able to post the disruptive or disturbing material that got them banned in the first place. It's best to just take away their audience and maybe they'll go away.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

why?? thats there for the banned to air out their grivences

not so we can get our day drama cause we missed the last big brother episode


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

i dont even think they should get a chance to come back yet alone be on p-fury.
there are things called rules and ya dont break em unless you want to get broke.
and dont want to see their busted ass forum threads either...

do you think it will really stop their?









anyways, catch ya later im out.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I want to go over there and laugh at them


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

when you're banned ou can still become a member again, so maybe people should be able to read what they say to judge whether they want them back? I would hate to be permanently banned (ip banned) so maybe some should be given a second chance.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I want to go over there and laugh at them


me 2 :laugh:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

PygoManiac said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I want to go over there and laugh at them
> ...


 me too...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> No, because the banned people will still be able to post the disruptive or disturbing material that got them banned in the first place. It's best to just take away their audience and maybe they'll go away.


Exactly!

Jeffrey


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The purpose of the banned members forum is to provide a private outlet for members to smooth over problems with staff and vice versa.... its not meant to be some sort of sideshow


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

well, I guess the only way I'm getting in is if I am banned..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> well, I guess the only way I'm getting in is if I am banned..


 Your a valuable asset here not being banned. Trust me its not worth it


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > well, I guess the only way I'm getting in is if I am banned..
> ...


 she is lying









and so am I


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > well, I guess the only way I'm getting in is if I am banned..
> ...


 do you mean a "valuable asshole" ?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 You havent been an asshole, yet. Is it possible!?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 if you want me too..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 Nah, Im good


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nah, I'd hate to get myself banned.. then I'd have nothing to do at work but talk to Peacock on the banned forum all day .. will get old real fast, I'm sure


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

would be fun to see what "the banned" post about...

maybe they are butt-hurt about it... maybe not.. i wonder...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> would be fun to see what "the banned" post about...
> 
> maybe they are butt-hurt about it... maybe not.. i wonder...


 He posted naked little boys...you wanna see that?!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > would be fun to see what "the banned" post about...
> ...


 nooo.. i mean what they talk about in that forum...

do they sit there and complain about the rules or what...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 This is usually them:























This is staff:
















Its a forum like any other. Certain threads for certain members allow for problems to be conversed and worked out. Sometimes it works...other times it doesnt.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 i see... but is it ever interesting??


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 This is what you gotta do, man - you gotta take one for the team

Get yourself banned, then go in there and tell us everything that happens

If you need some links to porn to help you get banned, just PM me, I got plenty


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

so its only staff who can judge whether they are allowed back? What if no-one uses the banned forum atall? No offence but you guys are all hardasses so they might aswell be ip banned


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 LOL...

come on... that would be JUST TOOOO funny...

get banned on purpose...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if yall want to know whats in the banned area so bad go to a buddyies puter sign up

under a new identity like clark kent and get your self banned


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> so its only staff who can judge whether they are allowed back? What if no-one uses the banned forum atall? No offence but you guys are all hardasses so they might aswell be ip banned


Its the staff that decides who should be banned so why would it be put up to popular vote if they should be let back?

I can appreciate the anticipation of drama that will be taking place in this new forum...but I seriously doubt it will be anything like that. I anticipate a lot more







and very little


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> so its only staff who can judge whether they are allowed back? What if no-one uses the banned forum atall? No offence but you guys are all hardasses so they might aswell be ip banned


Hardasses? Have you ever talked to a staff personally... outside of PFury forums? We're not that bad, honestly. We can be as cute as little puppy dogs, or funnier than than the lines you use to pick up chicks. It all depends on a member's attitude/action that lands him in that forum. Honestly, we're not trigger happy in banning people just for the hell of it. Cause if that was the case, Id ban more than half of you just for the hell of it.







Also, offenders DO get a second chance in establishing themselves (reason for banned forums)... but its the people that severely take advantage of our kindness after giving the "second chance" who get thier IP banned forever.... and even then we have a change of heart somewhere in the future.

So dont you think the Banned Forums will be left inactive for members and staff to find a resolutions. Dont bet on them not to ever come back.


----------



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

I got banned and thank goodness after I did my time I was let back in. This is a great Forum. The Mods were very fair. Thanks for letting me back.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Peacock on the banned forum


 I was wondering how long that would take, he lasted longer than I thought he would.

-PK


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > so its only staff who can judge whether they are allowed back? What if no-one uses the banned forum atall? No offence but you guys are all hardasses so they might aswell be ip banned
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Yes, get to know staff outside of the forums, and youll find were not hardasses at all. Well except for Jonas/Judazzz...he just has a crazy Dutch side to him :laugh:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i voted no.
dixon


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> so its only staff who can judge whether they are allowed back? What if no-one uses the banned forum atall? No offence but you guys are all hardasses so they might aswell be ip banned


 they wouldn't have to be hardasses if people would treat others with respect and had enough intellect to get their point across without flaming Mike/staff have their work cut out for them cleaning up the lounge, but, I support them 100% on this


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

they should have to live on the moon


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Papagorgio said:


> I got banned and thank goodness after I did my time I was let back in. This is a great Forum. The Mods were very fair. Thanks for letting me back.


 what did you do dood?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > so its only staff who can judge whether they are allowed back? What if no-one uses the banned forum atall? No offence but you guys are all hardasses so they might aswell be ip banned
> ...












It's good to have you around









However I think youd have to write it on the head of a nail with a piece of chalk in a windstorm in order for these scoundrels to get it!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> However I think youd have to write it on the head of a nail with a piece of chalk in a windstorm in order for these scoundrels to get it!


Who did you steal that line from?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Yes, get to know staff outside of the forums, and youll find were not hardasses at all. Well except for Jonas/Judazzz...he just has a crazy Dutch side to him :laugh:


 there are somany ways i could answer that, all sexual, so instead i will just say...i wish i could meet the members of pfury but i can't swim.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

There are already people in the banned forum? That surprises me. How many?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

seharebo said:


> There are already people in the banned forum? That surprises me. How many?


 3 members have been designated banned since the new policy took place.

One for posting pictures of naked boys.
One for using the n-word repeatedly.
Another for being a complete ass on the forums even after a few PMs asking him to cool it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Yes, get to know staff outside of the forums, and youll find were not hardasses at all. Well except for Jonas/Judazzz...he just has a crazy Dutch side to him :laugh:


 Yup, I'm a hardass - a crazy one at that, a crazy Dutch one at that: so better hope I won't have graveyard shift when you're 'relocated' to the banned member forum... :666:


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> No, because the banned people will still be able to post the disruptive or disturbing material that got them banned in the first place. It's best to just take away their audience and maybe they'll go away.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> > However I think youd have to write it on the head of a nail with a piece of chalk in a windstorm in order for these scoundrels to get it!
> 
> 
> Who did you steal that line from?


 A banned member over at CM


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

I dont think they should be viewed by the masses because something posted over there could offend someone and spill over into the regular forums via an unbanned member.

besides, I joined p-fury to increase my knowledge about FISH and share my experiences with them. The lounge is just (and should be) an amusing bonus.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I haven't read the whole post yet, so perhapps I'm replying prematurely.. but I will go back and read it soon as I'm done here....

I just posted some thoughts in the "cleanup thread" based on a different Forum I used to frequent. Over there they have a "moderators lounge" where ONLY mods can read or post. That makes a lot of sense to me in that if there is a problem member being discussed amongst the Mods it should stay amongst the mods. Moderators should be free to speak thier minds without the entire site knowing how they feel. Lets face it, when it's about someone getting banned, or repromanded it can be a delicate matter.... just my opinion... now I gotta READ...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Xenon said:


> seharebo said:
> 
> 
> > There are already people in the banned forum? That surprises me. How many?
> ...










Ok Peacock and that racist dude but who was the naked boys?!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Woa!! I was totally off base here!!

Honestly.. I'd say NO FORUM AT ALL for BANNED members!!

As someone stated earlier... "Why give them an outlet... maybe they'll just go away"


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > seharebo said:
> ...


 Peacock


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i know iam bring up an old topic, but can you talk to the banned through pM


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mr.freez said:


> i know iam bring up an old topic, but can you talk to the banned through pM


 no.


----------



## ipsd (Aug 11, 2004)

let the unbanned memebers do what ever they wnt as long as they don't overstep the boundires. but the banned memebers should have it rough. kind of like the way it is on probation. you are able to do certian things but not everything. then if you are caught again then you are really fucked. plus you have to do some form of comunity service. that way they are showing that they really want to be apart of the site. just becasue they are in the banned forum desn't mean they should be able to do things like they did before. they still must use there brains when it comes time to post.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just so you guys know.....viewing or posting in the banned member forum isnt going to happen. This forum is for the staff to talk to banned members, not for the members to use the banned for their entertainment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

Here is the list of banned members: [EDIT] It doen't work. Go to "members" at the top of the page, then go to the bottom and select "banned".

I've noticed alot of the banned names are actually a few trolls making repeated attempts to re-enter and disrupt the forum after being banned.

[EIDI-again] Interesting. I was wondering why I haven't heard from a few people in a while and I found their names in the banned list.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Whoa, how many times did "Thrasher" try to make a new name and come back, haha?! He is like half the list.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

bobme and atlanta braves are banned? I thouight he was an admin or did someone copy his name? Thats a big list, does that mean only 3 are satill banned?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

There is a difference between banning the user name and banning the IP address. I believe both appear on the list BS provided. I think both abb and bobme were names created by a troll...based on our members names.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Our board considers capital letters and lowercase letters different characters.

Therefore bobme and BOBME can be two seperate accounts. And in fact they were.

A troll copied Atlanta Braves Baby! [our Team Member] member name and only added an extra ! so it read Atlanta Braves Baby!!

Banning by name just doesnt allow the account to have access. Banning by IP means that no matter what accounts you make from that IP they will not be allowed access here.

About a handful of members have mirrored names because of when we were trolled last year.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Our board considers capital letters and lowercase letters different characters.
> 
> Therefore bobme and BOBME can be two seperate accounts. And in fact they were.
> 
> ...


 i thought so, why do you call them trolls?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Its just a forum term for members that are just here to be a nuisance.

Troll defined


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > i know iam bring up an old topic, but can you talk to the banned through pM
> ...


 thanks for the reply boss, iwas just wondering cause some have nice pictures of fish

that could be used in future profiles and articles


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WolfFish said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Our board considers capital letters and lowercase letters different characters.
> ...





> What is a Troll? Top
> An Internet "troll" is a person who delights in sowing discord on the Internet. He (and it is usually he) tries to start arguments and upset people.
> 
> Trolls see Internet communications services as convenient venues for their bizarre game. For some reason, they don't "get" that they are hurting real people. To them, other Internet users are not quite human but are a kind of digital abstraction. As a result, they feel no sorrow whatsoever for the pain they inflict. Indeed, the greater the suffering they cause, the greater their 'achievement' (as they see it). At the moment, the relative anonymity of the net allows trolls to flourish.
> ...


Pay particular attention to the Impersonation part.... that explains the BOBME and Atlanta Braves Baby!! question.

I also like this one:



> The Problem: Brinking
> Some users find sport in seeing how close they can get to being thrown off a message board. The system administrator will often have a set of rules (typically known as the "Terms of Service") which specify how people should conduct themselves. One type of poster, which I call a "brinker", attempts to get as near to the edge as he or she possibly can without actually going over.
> 
> Unlike the troll, who directs his or her efforts at the users of a system, the brinker is actually toying with the system administrator. He or she can be a thorn in the side of the administrator, holding the good name and popularity of the system at stake. Most administrators hesitate to throw people off the system unless they have broken an explicit rule. The brinker enjoys using words (or, occasionally, computer hacking) to exploit "grey areas" and thus wreak havoc.
> ...


http://members.aol.com/intwg/trolls.htm


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

so, is anyone ip banned yet? How will you decide when you want people back? also how active is the banned forum so far?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

WolfFish said:


> so, is anyone ip banned yet? How will you decide when you want people back? also how active is the banned forum so far?


 who gives a sh*t?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Its just a forum term for members that are just here to be a nuisance.
> 
> Troll defined


R you planning on taking a visit?

You and your republican BS


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Its just a forum term for members that are just here to be a nuisance.
> ...


 LOL


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WolfFish said:


> so, is anyone ip banned yet? How will you decide when you want people back? also how active is the banned forum so far?


 IP bans were the preferred method before the banned member forum.... a few warnings them boom, finished. We have had some seriously disturbed spammers and people on this forum so of course the IP ban has been used.



> How will you decide when you want people back?


That is a determination to be made by staff members after we get to talk to the person and figure out what their problem is. We come to a successfull resolution, good chance of coming back.... cant come to a resolution, not a good chance. Its completely arbitrary and case by case.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Its just a forum term for members that are just here to be a nuisance.
> ...


 WTF do my republican views have anything to do with this thread?!

Taking a visit to what?! The banned forum? I already have access thank you


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)




----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

whatefver to them...they could join cichlidmadess or something like that...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

NaTuReBoYz A_TROX said:


> whatefver to them...they could join cichlidmadess or something like that...


yeah, that site's full of losers


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Jewelz, then why dont you join us? you would fit in well.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz of all people to talk sh*t, I wouldnt have ever thought of you.

Topic Closed.


----------

